# Price Check :)



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Okay, so I am very likely to be buying a horse soon (which I'm VERY excited about!!!) And I'm just curious to find out how much she's _really_ worth. (Her price seems extremely reasonable to me, I'm just wondering if people will guess higher, really)

She's an 8 year old Oldenburg mare. She's about 16hh. She has shown First level dressage successfully with scores in the mid 60's, and schools Second level well. She has jumped 3'. She's well put together, very compact, yet long-legged and elegant. Her gaits were her WOW factor though. I can see some REALLY NICE extensions coming from this mare - she has crazy power in the hind end, lots of expression and a natural uphill balance. She's very light on the forehand, and maintains a soft, steady connection with the bit. Oh, and I should probably mention that this is all after she had a foal this spring and has barely been back in work. 

So, what's your guesstimate?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Pictures/videos? Location? Do you have her registered name to look up show records? Around here a horse like that will go for about $4,000-$5,000, depending on experience.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hm, I don't really have any pictures of her. I'm getting her on trial some time this week. I'll post some pics & video of her when she gets here.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Around here she'd be $8,000 easily by the description.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say between 8 or 9 thousand dollars.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

From your description I would say 6,500-8,000. This is just a wild guess though.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

$10,000


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

5-9 thousand.... really it all depends on how back into work she is. Has a trainer been working her in a program or did they just start getting back on?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone else... but am curious to know what her actually price is?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@Mudpaint - she hasn't really been officially put back to work yet. She's only had a few rides on her since she foaled in May. 

@haley - I won't spill her price until she's mine.  I have her on trial for 2 weeks, starting today. So you'll have to save your curiosity LOL


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

her being warmblood would already make her worth more here. the fact that she's doing the 3 foot jumpers and can also move nicely on the flat, i would guesstimate around 10 to 15. plus she's still pretty young! How exciting for you!!!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oxer said:


> her being warmblood would already make her worth more here. the fact that she's doing the 3 foot jumpers and can also move nicely on the flat, i would guesstimate around 10 to 15. plus she's still pretty young! How exciting for you!!!


^^i would say around 10-15 also, at least around where i am that is about what it would be im sure.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Clementine said:


> @haley - I won't spill her price until she's mine.  I have her on trial for 2 weeks, starting today. So you'll have to save your curiosity LOL


But it's just so hard to contain my curiosity!!! I hope you like her.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

At least 10,000 where I am, but likely in the $15,000 - $20,000 range if she could be competitive as a children's or A/A hunter even with limited experience.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone - I have decided not to purchase her. She was priced at $5900.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok well now you have to tell us why? You can't just get our curiosity up like that and then just drop it.. c'mon now. Tell us why you decided against it?

Not to be pushy... just curious.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

^ Agreed. Tell us why!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

SHE DIDN'T BUY HER?!?! Why not? Can I? lol


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, okay!  She had some behavioral issues under saddle. Anything that I did that she didn't like elicited some very fussy behavior (mini rears, crow hops, or bucks). It wasn't dangerous at this point, but it was very annoying. It wasn't like something she did once or twice per ride - more like once or twice per minute, for the whole ride. 

The stupid thing is that when she wasn't being fussy, she was FABULOUS. She has gaits that would knock your socks off. And her personality from the ground is extremely sweet. 

It could have been her teeth. It could have been her saddle (it was HER saddle, not mine). But whatever it was, there was not an obvious cause. And I don't want a horse that I have to tiptoe around. 

If she gets over that silly stage, I would really recommend her. But as is, I just couldn't put up with her.  So once again, I'm horseless.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like you made the right choice. I don't think I'd like that either. I'd be concerned as you ask more that she would escalate. The good thing is, there are tons of horses out there. You'll find the one that fits you.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> I'd be concerned as you ask more that she would escalate.


Exactly! 

Somehow, there really isn't anything left to go look at! Apparently no horses live within 200 miles of Cincinnati, Ohio. LOL

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/price-check-68803/page3/#ixzz14jqA1fOW​


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

ugh i had the same problem with finding horse territory! there's not horses or farms within 15 minutes and only one or two within thirty. i used to live around hundreds of farms. so sad. 

but she's pretty and she sounds fabulous, it's a shame she had such irritating quirks.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

That's too bad! Yeah, that's a problem you don't want to get into. My mare is totally sound, fitting tack, everything. But she has started getting mad when I ask her to work (aka .. canter past the gate). We've escalated from ear-pinning to several mini bucks. She is smart enough to know that it's working, and it's not a fun problem to deal with!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Bummer! But you made a good decision, you'll find the perfect horse for you soon.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow she looks like such a pretty horse. How long did you have her? Sometimes it can take a while for the horse to adjust to being in new surroundings, which is why I don't really like "trials" that much...they are never long enough to really evaluate how the horse is when he adjusts. What was she like when you tried her out before you brought her home?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

azarni said:


> That's too bad! Yeah, that's a problem you don't want to get into. My mare is totally sound, fitting tack, everything. But she has started getting mad when I ask her to work (aka .. canter past the gate). We've escalated from ear-pinning to several mini bucks. She is smart enough to know that it's working, and it's not a fun problem to deal with!


Not trying to steal the thread, but do you just keep riding past the gate, or do you try to make it uncomfortable for her to "want" to be there? 

My mare will 'hint' that she would rather be at the gate sometimes, as well, so I just work her a little harder while we are at the gate, and then we'll move past it once she is relaxed again, and rest at the opposite end of the gate. I will also walk her around the arena, and when we are getting toward the gate get her working again, so she associates the gate with "more work", thus changing her mind frame from wanting to be there, to not wanting to be there and leaving, or riding past it willingly.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Clementine said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Somehow, there really isn't anything left to go look at! Apparently no horses live within 200 miles of Cincinnati, Ohio. LOL
> 
> ​


Well if your up for a road trip, there are tons in PA. You practically trip over their adds.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Not trying to steal the thread, but do you just keep riding past the gate, or do you try to make it uncomfortable for her to "want" to be there?
> 
> My mare will 'hint' that she would rather be at the gate sometimes, as well, so I just work her a little harder while we are at the gate, and then we'll move past it once she is relaxed again, and rest at the opposite end of the gate. I will also walk her around the arena, and when we are getting toward the gate get her working again, so she associates the gate with "more work", thus changing her mind frame from wanting to be there, to not wanting to be there and leaving, or riding past it willingly.


 
I guess I worded it poorly. It's more an issue of "I'll stop when I want to stop cantering, and if you tell me to keep going I'll get ****y because I'm bigger than you and I know it." The gate is just one of the problem areas. If she bucks (then usually stumbles .. being a fat Percheron), she breaks to a trot, and no matter how hard I ask her to pick up the canter again, she just pins her ears and trots faster. Because I fail to get another canter, she wins pretty much every round. And now she has started threatening to kick when I ask her to work harder at the trot as well, because she's realizing that she has found herself a tool.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

azarni said:


> I guess I worded it poorly. It's more an issue of "I'll stop when I want to stop cantering, and if you tell me to keep going I'll get ****y because I'm bigger than you and I know it." The gate is just one of the problem areas. *If she bucks (then usually stumbles .. being a fat Percheron)*, she breaks to a trot, and no matter how hard I ask her to pick up the canter again, she just pins her ears and trots faster. Because I fail to get another canter, she wins pretty much every round. And now she has started threatening to kick when I ask her to work harder at the trot as well, because she's realizing that she has found herself a tool.


Haha.. ha.. haha. I imagined this in my head several times and can't stop giggling.

Also a fix might be to spin her **** around when she pins your ears at you and start doing tons of walk/trot trot/walk walk/canter trot/canter transitions till she's like "WTH is goin on here?"


----------



## MelissaF (Nov 5, 2010)

Please share some pictures,videos and location.I can't make any guess without seeing the horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For $9500 I wouldn't be surprised if the mare has some severe behavioral or soundness issues. A talented, sound horse with a good mind that is doing dressage and jumping should have no issues fetching $20,000 as a prospect.

Any time you think "this price is too good to be true!" It is 99 times out of 100. 
Good luck on your horse search!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

there is a pretty palimino paint jumper in the cinci area...look on equine.com
i was kinda looking this fall and late summer and thought there were some decent prospects. I also know of a great TB up here in columbus that can jump the moon. and he comes with his bates saddle.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> For $9500 I wouldn't be surprised if the mare has some severe behavioral or soundness issues. A talented, sound horse with a good mind that is doing dressage and jumping should have no issues fetching $20,000 as a prospect.
> 
> Any time you think "this price is too good to be true!" It is 99 times out of 100.
> Good luck on your horse search!


I agree. My trainer's 4 year old mare who's only show experience has been on the line and has only been jumping under saddle for a 2 weeks sold for 30k. Granted, she's very quiet, easy to ride, and already does her lead changes, but I would always question a cheap wb.


----------

